# DSL an zwei PCs



## wagner-kai (23. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute!

Kann mir vieliecht jemand sagen wie ich es so günstig wie möglich schaffe Zwei oder noch mehr Computer an einen einziegn DSL-Anschluss anzuschließen? Dabei sollen beide PCs auch gleichzeitig ins Netz gehen können und der ein PC sollte - Dank der Flatrate - als Webserver laufen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

K.W.


----------



## Naj-Zero (24. Februar 2002)

da kommt natürlich erstmal die frage auf, welches os du hast/benutzen willst. unter windows kannst du die gemeinsame internet-nutzung aktivieren, oder, falls nicht vorhanden winroute installieren, unter linux musst du das routing konfigurieren denk ich mal, da kenn ich mich nicht so aus..


----------



## wagner-kai (24. Februar 2002)

*......*

an dem einen PC soll Windows 2000 (AMD K6-2 350 MHz, 128 MB SD-RAM, usw ...) and em anderen, den ich mir erst demnächst kaufe Windows XP!

Ich denkle mit der Internetfreigabe sollte es dann funktionieren, dann bräuchte ich also 3 Netzwerkkarten, oder?


----------



## GeNeRaL (24. Februar 2002)

*Antwort*

HI, 
ja du bräuchtest dann 3 Netzwerkkarten,
das es so aussieht:

erster Rechner:
1ne Netzwerkkarte für DSL (zum Modem)
1ne für das Netzwerk

zweiter Rechner:
1ne für das Netzwerk

Wenn du aber sagst du willst nur "Profi"Netzwerkkarten verwenden, dann wäre zu überlegen, das geld für eine Krte auf einen Router draufzulegen, da dies die beste alternative wäre, es wäre auch das beste, trotz den kosten von ca. 300 DM oder 150€ (ein gutes gerät) zu investieren, wenn du jeden Tag mit den 2 Computern ins Internet gehen möchtest, so benötigst du keinen Hub/Switch mehr. Außerdem haben die meisten Router eine Hardwarefirewall.


cu


----------



## arrowx (27. Februar 2002)

*DSL mit 2 Rechner über Switch!*

Hi,

eine Möglichkeit von vielen:

Folgende Komponeten werden benötigt:
(Beispiel mit 2 Rechnern)

1 Switch (Verteilerkonten)  50 - 70 €
2 Netzwerkkarten (Eine pro Rechner)   20 € pro PC
3 Patchkabel (Netzwerkkabel)   20 € pro Rechner und für DSL-Modem (NTBBA)

1. Einkaufsliste schnappen und ab in den nächsten Laden.
2. Switch hinstellen und Strom dran.
3. Rechner mit Netzwerkkarten ausrüsten.
4. Protokoll TCP/IP installieren.
5. Software "T-Online 4.0" installieren.
   (PPPoe Protokoll muß mit drauf (für DSL)!)
6. Rechner mittels Patchkabeln an Switch anklemmen.
7. TDSL-Modem per Patchkabel an Switch packen.
8. Fertig!

Beide Rechner können nun unabhängig ins Internet.

HINWEIS:   Achten Sie auf die Kosten. Ich weiß nicht ob die
           2te Verbindung (auch bei Flat-Rate) was kostet!
           Am besten TESTEN und Ergebnis POSTEN... 

HINWEIS 2:


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. März 2002)

um die rechner untereinander zu vernetzen, muessen 2 nw-karten her (das steht ausser frage)
dann noch eine karte vom server zur ntbba. alle karten richtig konfigurieren. dann mit nem proxyserver oder ueber connection sharing den internetzugang an die anderen rechner verteilen. dazu dann noch die entsprechenden einstellungen im browser, etc. vornehmen. fertig.

ps: mitbenutzer bei einer flatrate kosten extra. wenns also umsonst sein soll, dann muss ein rechner als proxyserver dienen (am besten ein alter rechner mit linux drauf )

regards


----------



## Nils Hitze (4. März 2002)

*Leiste dir einen Router ..*

Ich empfehle den SOHO von Nexland.

http://www.shop.nexland.de/docs/pd-456765931.htm

Du bekommst einen schnellen Switch der als Internetverbindung dient
und ganz nebenbei bemerkt Dynamisches DNS sowie eine Vielzahl andere
sinnvoller Dinge beherrscht.

Bei mir im Keller läuft er jedenfalls wunderbar und er versorgt
Dank eines 8Port 3Com Switch mein ganzes Haus mit Internet. 
(an jeder ISDN Buchse)

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Psyclic (4. März 2002)

erm ... 
nein das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, da wenn internet sharing benutzt wird ja ein rechner praktisch als proxi fungiert.
die einfachste ( komfortabelste ) methode is eindeutig die mit nem hardware router...
anschliessen, anmachen, die daten eintragen und läuft.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (4. März 2002)

Kann Psylic nur zustimmen. Ich habe mit meiner Schwester mehrere Möglichkeiten praktisch nicht nur theoretisch probiert.
Erst mit Win ICS hat mal mit ISDN geklappt mit DSL irgendwie nicht mehr. Ich hab das wirklich Tage probiert.
Als zweites benutzte ich KenDSL einen Software-Router. Dumme Lösung:
Server muss immer laufen. Server wird belastet. Wenn Server abschmiert ist Internet weg. Falls du den Rechner formatierts (Server) muss du danach die ganze ******e neu konfigurieren mit eMail und allem weil Ken das alles selber machen will (nix normales Outlook Konto mehr das wird alles umgeleitet...)
Jetzt bin ich beim Router angekommen und es ist göttlich.
Die Rechner sind unabhängig, schnell, Internet ist schneller weil der Hub die Daten ähnlich wie eine aktive ISDN-Karte verarbeitet.
Und das beste: Du konfigurierst ihn einmal und dann läuft er für alle Ewigkeit. Egal ob du formatierst oder den Rechner ins Klo schmeißt.

Und: Die Telekom o.a. Anbieter merken nicht wieviele Rechner am Netz hängen. Der Router bündelt das zu einem. Das ist jetzt echt wahr bei mir läuft das ja so. Du solltest dann aber natürlich den 5€ teureren Tarif wählen (mit Mehrbenutzermöglichkeit) auch wenn die das nicht merken. Sei fair ;-)

Und außerdem hat er noch ne Hardware-Firewall. Besser als alle Softwarelösungen.

Also Router wenn du dich nicht ärgern willst!!!


----------



## HeRaTiK (4. März 2002)

welche router könnt ihr empfehlen?

worauf muss man beim kauf achten?


----------



## draGY (4. März 2002)

hi leutz...
also ich hab auch vor mit 2 Pcs ins Netz zu gehen ... das Problem ist nur ich bekomme keine Netzwerk zwischen den beiden pcs aufgestellt.
Also erst hab ich das geschafft hab die wichtigen dateien die ich wollte auf meinen Neuen Pc geholt und den alten dann Formatiert. Nur is nun das Problem das das Netzwerk nicht mehr funzt. Also ich hab auch ma meine Kumpels geholt das die mir dat ma machen aber er geht einfach nicht. Also mein neuen PC geht ins Internet und is mit dem alten Pc verbunden . Der neue kann den alten pc anpingen aber andesrum geht das nicht   Also wenn ich mit dem alten pc zum neuen pinge kommt keine Antwort.
Weis einer da rat????


----------



## Nils Hitze (5. März 2002)

*Das gehört in einen eigenen Thread ..*

Du hast in dem einen PC zwei Netzwerkkarten, oder ?
Was für Systeme hast du überhaupt ?
Benutzt du einen Switch für die Verbindung zwischen den
Rechnern, oder ein CrossOverKabel ?

Wie gesag, als Router zu empfehlen ist der Nexland Soho 

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## draGY (5. März 2002)

hab bei beiden nu win xp laufen ... in meinem Pc sind 2 netzwerkkarten und benutzte crossoverkabel. Und die gesacht hat es ja schon geklappt aber dann nimma nach dem ich debn einen pc  formatiert haben.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

Netzwerk-Ferndiagnose ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich.
Es gibt da zu viele Einstellugen, die sich von Netzwerk zu Netzwerk und Computer zu Computer unterscheiden. (IPs Gateways Protokolle usw.)
Ich denke das kann man nur vor Ort *reparieren*. Sorry.
Siehst du ja leider selber. (mal klappts mal nicht)


----------



## Psyclic (5. März 2002)

@hera

Longshine LCS-883R-DSL-4F

habsch auch und bin super zufrieden ... preis is auch ok

kumpel von mir hat sich den jezz auch geholt und er is auch super zufrieden.

further informations

http://www.longshine.de


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

@Psylic:

Ich glaube von information (s) gibt es keine Pluralform.
Also further information     
Klingt zwar beschissen, hat uns unsere Englischlehrerin aber vorm Vierteljahr versucht beizubringen.


----------



## BobMarley (11. April 2002)

*linux u xp*

Hi!!!
habe da auch ne frage!!
wie mache ich eine verbindung zwieschen suse 7.3 und XP?
meine 2pc´s sind mit xp, über ein Switch verbunden.
kann mit beiden ins netz aber wenn ich mit linux gehe kann meine schwester nicht 
wie soll ich das am besten machen?

danke


----------



## Psyclic (12. April 2002)

hm...  erstmal empfehl ich dir nen neuen thread aufzumachen und nicht in irgendwelche alten reinzuposten das liest kaum jemand 

zu deinem problem...
dir ist ja sicher bekannt das du deinen linux rechner als jeden möglichen server laufen lassen kannst und somit auch den internet zugang über linux.
allerdings denk  ich das es ziemlich umständlich wird da falls ihr die internetverbindungsfreigabe bzw. das windows netzwerk benutzt wovon ich ausgehe wenn ihr 2 wixp rechner im netz habt müsste deine Schwester jedesmal wenn du mit linux bootest ihre netzwerkeinstellungen ändern !
am bsten stellste dir nen alten rechner ( unix oder windoof is egal ) an den switch und lässt darüber euren internetzugang laufen ... praktisch als router... und darüber gehste dann halt auch ins net.
da ich nich wirklich ahnung von linux hab kanns sein das ich falsch liege... also wenn ... verbessert mich.

@BuBi 
biste dir da sicher ?
bin leider grad zu faul nachzusehen... kann sein ... glaubs aber nich 
an information... the informations
infos  =  abkürzung von informations 

oder nich ?  

mir egal ich geh schlafen gn8


----------



## BobMarley (12. April 2002)

*suse u xp*

danke ist richtig was du sagst aber hab keine bohne zurzeit!!! 

dachte das einer das schon mal gemacht hat.

cya


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Laut Linguatec.de

Deutsch          Englisch
Informationen  information


----------



## dave_ (20. April 2002)

ich hab auch einen "hardware router" (seltsames wort)
klar ist das, für normale benutzer, wohl die schönste lösung, allerdings teuer.

Falls du noch einen alten 486er rumstehen hast, kannst du dir mal überlegen ob du den nicht ausschlachten willst und auf dem fil4l laufen lassen willst, das ist ein software router der von diskette bootet.
http://www.fli4l.de/


----------



## flex (30. April 2002)

das wäre auch mein Tipp gewesen ...........

der software-router is echt perfekt , hab ihn auch 


also http://www.fli4l.de

beschäftige dich mal damit und du wirst sehen es ist ganz leicht !

cYa


----------

